

Ask HN: Equity for a founding team member at a funded startup - wushupork

Hi all, I figured this would be the best place to ask this question. What can someone who's joining a funded startup expect in terms of equity if they will be part of the team, maybe in terms of C-level for lack of a better word. But not the CEO. I really have no insight into this and figured this would be a good place to ask.
======
MaddHatta
Aaron Patzer (Mint CEO) gave a really good talk at the Founders Institute on
equity and compensation in startups. It is worth the read/watch and gives you
a good ballpark idea.

[http://techcrunch.com/2009/10/08/startups-101-the-
complete-m...](http://techcrunch.com/2009/10/08/startups-101-the-complete-
mint-presentation/)

tl;dr Just an Idea and you need a tech or other important role expect to give
away half.

Have a little traction and the makings of a company 5-10% range for a key
employee.

Established and but still paying reduced salary 1-3%

------
Travis
My company is looking at 1-4% for our first employee. We have the technical
chops, so this hire will be a serious expert in our core business. Equity will
vary in that range (for us) depending on salary and effort level requirements.

------
blacksmythe
80% for VCs, 5% for the CEO, remainder split for everyone else is not
uncommon. The first employee should be looking for 1-2%, maybe 3% for the CTO.

If you can, find out how much is the funding, and how much of the company was
allocated in return for funding. If the funding level is low, you shouldn't go
there unless you have a really good equity position. Also, if they are not
transparent about the funding and funding conditions, don't go.

